# Anyone finding over 35 pregnancy extremely tough?



## TaraMum

Hi everyone,

I'm 37, this is my 3rd pregnancy and it's been 15 years since I did this last! I'm nearly 22 weeks and have been finding this pregnancy very tough. I'm in pain *all* the time, that's no exaggeration either...everything hurts, my BH contractions started really on, the stretching/pelvic pains have been awful and I'm just exhausted. 

Everytime I've spoken to a midwife or my consultant about how dreadful I feel they keep saying "well, you are much older now" (cheers!) but I don't think that because I'm older that I should accept being in pain as normal. 

Are any of you feeling your pregnancies more than perhaps you think is normal? Or is it actually nothing to do with age and just that I'm particularly feeling things this time around?


----------



## jeh7971

Hi TaraMum,
You are not alone hunni!!! I am pregnant with my 5th child and i'm 41 years old in a couple of weeks. My last pregnancy was 8 years ago when I was a nifty 32! :winkwink:
My symptoms are the same as you. My BH are sometimes unbearable, the tightenings are so painful. Nausea finished a week or 2 ago, but I am so tired I could sleep for England constantly. Trust me, we won't be the only ones feeling like this. Good luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## WhoopC

Hi TaraMum,

No you are not alone. I'm 40, soon to be 41 (in October) and I'm 15wks+2days pregnant with my 3rd. The last time I did this was nearly 18 years ago! I don't know if I'm having BH, but my lower back is KILLING ME, and for the past 2 days I've had this tightening across my belly button that is so uncomfortable. I am tired ALL THE TIME. I work full time and drive an hour each way to work. By the time I get home I plop on the couch, take my vitamins and in 2 hours (by 8pm) I am making the painful climb up the stairs to my bedroom to sleep for the night. I still feel nausea, my breasts are so painful especially at night, and I get up to pee a good 6-7 times throught the night. Every position I am in feels completely uncomfortable, and to top that all off now my hips are starting to hurt (??). I almost want to switch to a new OB/GYN just so they will give me extra time off work, but I know that is really not the right thing to do as the one I have is spectacular in every way EXCEPT she doesn't believe in bed-rest and I would have to practically beg her for any time off work. She's probably right, because if I was off work I would lay by lazy a$$ on the couch 24/7 and not move except to eat and potty (Lol). Hang in there is all I can say. I'm only 15 wks so I'm sure this is going to be a bumpy ride.

The good news is....my OH is so excited he keeps rubbing my belly and is all lovey dovey (SOOOO NOT HIM AT ALL). The baby is having a field day in my stomach, maybe a future olympian for sure. And also, if I want anything I can always pout my lip and go...but but but I'm pregnantttttt and instantly get what I want (horrible right?). :blush:


----------



## Casper72

Well I feel a little jerky posting an 'I feel fine response', but I do. I feel great! Like you this is my third pregnancy and it has also been 15 years since I was pregnant last time. I'm 39 now, 40 when I deliver. I've had minimal symptoms, not too much discomfort (yet). Honestly, I feel as good as I did when I was 24. I'm only 15 weeks and have a long way to go, but so far so good. 

I'm sorry you are not having an easy of a time with it. I hope things turn around for you and you start feeling better soon. Hugs.


----------



## TaraMum

Casper72, it's actually refreshing to hear that you feel so good! I think because I feel 22 in my head that I automatically expect my body to be the same but it clearly has other ideas!

jeh7971 and WhoopC, I reckon we should probably glue ourselves to our sofas and not move.....for another 3 months or so :happydance: I am in the fortunate position of being supported by my husband so I don't work anymore, but there is no way I could hold down a full time job at the moment, I'm generally asleep by 3pm for a couple of hours! I can just about make dinner, do the dishes and go shopping in my wheelchair (which I'm using for nasty pelvic girdle pain, another thing that started stupidly early this time round in the pregnancy) 

Ah well, our little ones will be more than worth it.


----------



## Larkspur

Hey there,

Another one like Casper who is having a really easy 35+ pregnancy (I'm 36 and a half). I'm full term tomorrow with my first and had no morning sickness, minimal aches and pains, no heartburn, no complications, very normal weight gain (about 14kg altogether, and I'm on the taller side). A bit of tiredness in the first trimester (a couple of days where I pretty much crashed out in the afternoon) and late in the second, but that turned out to be low iron. 

I'm still doing everything I normally do (including working, walking the dogs, cooking, cleaning) - just a bit slower than usual! 

I don't think age necessarily = worse pregnancy. I've had a much better pregnancy than any of my friends (have five other friends pregnant right now!), one of whom is a decade younger, but even the other three who are 35+ haven't had it too bad. So, no, being in pain doesn't have to be accepted as part of it! Expect extra support! :hugs:


----------



## Seity

I was 36 for my first, 39 for this one. I had the easiest pregnancy of anyone I know 1st time around, even kids half my age. This time has been pretty much the same as the first time.
Every pregnancy is different, so it may just be the pregnancy, not necessarily the age.
Try and take it easy for a while and hopefully things will improve for you.


----------



## Livsmom

I am 40 and this is my 4th. I tend to think age has a lot to do with the extra aches and pains. I know that I have arthritis and I wonder if it is flared up with the pregnancy. I am unlucky in that my DH is NOT sensitive and sweet. He pretends I am not pregnant and does nothing to help me around the house or with our 21 month old. I work part time and go to school full time (start back on Tues). I wonder HOW I am going to manage this as I feel 100 years old and 9 months pregnant at 19 weeks! LOL. I actually make popping noises as I climb the stairs and have to sit down for quick rest once up there. Of course, I am chasing after a LO and this adds to it I am sure! But yeah, I think age does affect at least some of us. You are not alone! Here's to hoping all us "oldies" survive!:haha:


----------



## babylou

Hello

I'm 39 and only 8wks pregnant, but feeling sooooo tired and achy and nausea all of the time. OH is getting so frustrated with me at the mo. I honestly could sleep all day!

Hope this improves, I can't remember being like this with DD (I was 31 when I had her) nor with my angel Sam last year.

Take care ladies.

:hugs:


----------



## chattyB

I'm having a really good pregnancy so far with minimal aches and pains etc - I'm 36 now, 10 years older than I was last time (I had an awful pregnancy then!). I not sure if it's because I know this is absolutely my last, that I'm savouring it more and taking less for granted than I did in my previous pregnancies.

Fingers crossed that it stays complication free!!


----------



## Livsmom

chattyB said:


> I'm having a really good pregnancy so far with minimal aches and pains etc - I'm 36 now, 10 years older than I was last time (I had an awful pregnancy then!). I not sure if it's because I know this is absolutely my last, that I'm savouring it more and taking less for granted than I did in my previous pregnancies.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it stays complication free!!

Fingers crossed for you! I have a great friend that is 37 and a few weeks ahead of me. We text back and forth with our aches and pains every day. I told her today we are too old for this! I shampooed my carpets last night and then walked all day today at school and my body hurts all over. My hips ache, my back hurts, and I wondered as I walked for miles and miles...could I get a handicap sticker? :haha: Just kidding. Not that bad yet!


----------



## weebun

I'm 37 pg with no 3. I have a baby girl who is 1 and a 9 year old boy.

My pregnancy is going really well I think the reason I am tired is that my 1 year old never stops, she is on the go and up to allsorts. She is having a torrid time with teething, one of those unfortunate babies who suffers, my 9 year old sailed through his teething as a baby to the point you didn't notice it happened till he had teeth.

I am up most nights, it is the tiredness that is getting to me, and I am 23 weeks, I am getting nausea again, If I eat too late especially.
I'm worn out, but not due to pregnancy, but it is making me struggle with the pregnancy being so tired x


----------



## Livsmom

weebun said:


> I'm 37 pg with no 3. I have a baby girl who is 1 and a 9 year old boy.
> 
> My pregnancy is going really well I think the reason I am tired is that my 1 year old never stops, she is on the go and up to allsorts. She is having a torrid time with teething, one of those unfortunate babies who suffers, my 9 year old sailed through his teething as a baby to the point you didn't notice it happened till he had teeth.
> 
> I am up most nights, it is the tiredness that is getting to me, and I am 23 weeks, I am getting nausea again, If I eat too late especially.
> I'm worn out, but not due to pregnancy, but it is making me struggle with the pregnancy being so tired x

Sometimes I wonder if this is why I am so tired too. I have a 21 month old that never stops moving. She gets up a few times a night still and between that, the dogs, and having to go to the bathroom, I feel like I never sleep enough. I also work part time and returned to school yesterday. I have a 15 year old in cheer that I run all over and I feel like I never sit down. I often wonder how I am going to survive adding a baby?


----------



## jeh7971

I think it's just girls in general that keep us on our toes. My daughter is 8 years old and a pain in the butt!!! I have 3 sons aged 15, 13 and 10 next month, but my daughters demands are worse than the 3 boys put together. When I was pregnant with my first I really was hoping for a girl whilst I was carrying and one thing that has always stuck with me was something my mum said...... "little boys are lovely and so easy to bring up. Girls are hard work". Never a truer word spoken and she should know...she had 3 daughters and 2 sons. Her first born taken from her when he was just 20.5 months old back in December 1971 when I was just 3 months old. x


----------



## weebun

Livsmom said:


> weebun said:
> 
> 
> I'm 37 pg with no 3. I have a baby girl who is 1 and a 9 year old boy.
> 
> My pregnancy is going really well I think the reason I am tired is that my 1 year old never stops, she is on the go and up to allsorts. She is having a torrid time with teething, one of those unfortunate babies who suffers, my 9 year old sailed through his teething as a baby to the point you didn't notice it happened till he had teeth.
> 
> I am up most nights, it is the tiredness that is getting to me, and I am 23 weeks, I am getting nausea again, If I eat too late especially.
> I'm worn out, but not due to pregnancy, but it is making me struggle with the pregnancy being so tired x
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if this is why I am so tired too. I have a 21 month old that never stops moving. She gets up a few times a night still and between that, the dogs, and having to go to the bathroom, I feel like I never sleep enough. I also work part time and returned to school yesterday. I have a 15 year old in cheer that I run all over and I feel like I never sit down. I often wonder how I am going to survive adding a baby?Click to expand...

Exactly if I'm not up with her, it's going the loo or no3 kicking me, partner disturbs me when he comes to bed or gets up for work, or goes the loo... I just feel like I am not getting enough, if he tells me to sleep in the day when little one sleeps again,I'll hit him LOL, what he fails to realise is it's when she is sleeping I get stuff done !!!


----------



## weebun

jeh7971 said:


> I think it's just girls in general that keep us on our toes. My daughter is 8 years old and a pain in the butt!!! I have 3 sons aged 15, 13 and 10 next month, but my daughters demands are worse than the 3 boys put together. When I was pregnant with my first I really was hoping for a girl whilst I was carrying and one thing that has always stuck with me was something my mum said...... "little boys are lovely and so easy to bring up. Girls are hard work". Never a truer word spoken and she should know...she had 3 daughters and 2 sons. Her first born taken from her when he was just 20.5 months old back in December 1971 when I was just 3 months old. x

My 9 year old was a dream to bring up as baby, laid back and so well behaved. He is 9 now and an absolute pain at times too...he is really challenging me at the minute! I swear he's hormonal. It all adds up to one exhausted mum. so maybe it is just their age boy or girl :) 

My daughter has been harder, baby number 3 is another girl, I'm kind of hoping my eldest daughters behaviour is down to her personality.... lol, that the next one will be different in some way, at least fall into a routine.... the thought of two a similar age room sharing.... my partner can't wait, I told him, wait till the fights start over toys, then it will be make up clothes and boys before we know it!!!! He is confident that the eldest is going to be boss no matter what she really is a character...with a cute devilish smile to go with it.


----------



## redbarrell

Hi ladies. I've only just noticed the 'over 35' forum, such a relief. I am 37 my daughter is nearly 16! I am only 9 weeks but wow am I exhausted, feel pretty good other wise but I am shattered and finding it hard to do my full time job and manage my household. Dh is good but not the best at cleaning etc and dd is well a teenager! 

What concerns me most is that my daughter was easy, slept through from 6 weeks, walked at 11 months, straight out of nappies, no accidents! I feel I may be in for a rough ride this time round . . .


----------



## Want a 4th

TaraMum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 37, this is my 3rd pregnancy and it's been 15 years since I did this last! I'm nearly 22 weeks and have been finding this pregnancy very tough. I'm in pain *all* the time, that's no exaggeration either...everything hurts, my BH contractions started really on, the stretching/pelvic pains have been awful and I'm just exhausted.
> 
> Everytime I've spoken to a midwife or my consultant about how dreadful I feel they keep saying "well, you are much older now" (cheers!) but I don't think that because I'm older that I should accept being in pain as normal.
> 
> Are any of you feeling your pregnancies more than perhaps you think is normal? Or is it actually nothing to do with age and just that I'm particularly feeling things this time around?

Hi there! Yes, I agree...I'm 39 and preggo with our 4th. I had my 3rd at the age of 31 and it is much different this time. I do find that walking on the treadmill atleast 30 minutes each day helps. But, there are a lot of aches and pains which I didn't have with my previous pregnancies. Good luck!! :)


----------



## toothfairy29

I will join you girls although secretly as I would never admit to anyone else that being older makes this harder!!!!

I am 40 on 29th of this month and have a 14 and a 16 year old. I was WAY more tired with this pregnancy up until about 18 weeks when the morning sickness. Since then I am less tired but I think my pelvis and insides are a lot weaker than in younger days. I don't remember feeling this heavy inside or having so many aches and pains. As I said I am loathed to admit that this is because I am pushing 40 but we ladies know this is the reason eh?!!!!:blush:


----------



## Livsmom

toothfairy29 said:


> I will join you girls although secretly as I would never admit to anyone else that being older makes this harder!!!!
> 
> I am 40 on 29th of this month and have a 14 and a 16 year old. I was WAY more tired with this pregnancy up until about 18 weeks when the morning sickness. Since then I am less tired but I think my pelvis and insides are a lot weaker than in younger days. I don't remember feeling this heavy inside or having so many aches and pains. As I said I am loathed to admit that this is because I am pushing 40 but we ladies know this is the reason eh?!!!!:blush:

We have a two story house and I will be puttering around unaware of the fact that I am grunting and huffing and puffing. My DH was sitting on the couch the other day and I was up and down the stairs a few times and he finally says "OMG are you ok?" I said what do you mean and he says "you are so out of breath and breathing super hard." I go to school two days a week and thought holy cow what I must look like after my almost mile walk from the parking lot. People probably think I am gonna drop a baby out on the sidewalk any second. LOL. I don't remember this with the others.


----------



## deafgal

my LO gave.me a lot of ache an pain. sadly, Ican still feel the pain when I use that muscle area (like doing a sit-up) and it has been three month afterbirth. take it easy.


----------



## newmomat37

I am 37, pregnant with #3 and it's been 16 years since I was last pregnant. I had very complicated pregnancy 19 years ago but this pregnancy takes the cake. I was so ill in the begining, I had to resign from my job. I am now taking insulin for diabetes, I have all over body pain which is near unbearable at times, and I am so tired, I only leave the house maybe once a week. My OB tells me I've never been this old before, so that is his explaination for everything. My darling husband is SO supportive. He has taken on nearly all the housework, shopping, in addition to taking on all of the financial responsibility. I hope it's all pregnancy related and when I deliver, I can go back to my normal way of living. I feel so blessed to have a loving husband and a new baby, but I can't wait for this pregnancy to be over.


----------



## OrganicBaby

I'm in the feeling sick and exhausted category. I think even if you posted this question on a forum for age 20-25, you'd probably also get some people that are totally fine and some feeling awful (I think 50% get the nausea and vomiting). I think not eating as much (nor enjoying food) can make the fatigue worse. I used to LOVE eating, but now everything sounds awful to me and I have to force myself to eat. It's not nearly as bad as having the flu or anything (which I have been hospitalized for years ago), but it's still worse than I imaged it would be! I have some friends that had no sickness whatsoever, and some that were sicker than me, so I'm probably in the middle somewhere and doubt it has much to do with my age. My sister had similar symptoms to mine, and she was age 30 with her pregnancy. We are both thin (high metabolism) and don't exercise (other than some walking), but now I wish I'd been in better shape prior to this! Who would've guessed I'd get pregnant at age 40 though, after 20 yrs of not using birth control. It was the last thing on my mind. I thought maybe it was early menopause when I realized I was late on my period. Before that it was 27-28 days like clockwork since I was a teenager. So, it's a nice surprise!


----------



## DRG7

Hi,
I was glad to read this post! I am 39 and pg with my 6th. It's been 5 years since my last pg. This pg has been a bit harder this time around. I have been chalking it up to my age. The exhaustion and aches and pains have been more severe. I was thinking maybe one more after this one, but not sure my body can hack it! We'll see

-DRG


----------



## Stressbucket

I'm thirty-nine, and this is my first, so I've got very little to compare it to. Gestational diabetes was an unwelcome surprise, and then we had a scare about Down Syndrome (the bloodwork came back pretty high risk, so we had an amnio), but basically I'm feeling OK. The stress has been emotional, not physical.

I think for some of you ladies, it's partly that you remember this being easier earlier in life, and I expect if you have kids already to take care of and take into account, that's much more tiring than me coming home and telling my husband I'm too tired to cook, so let's heat up stuff again.

And of course, everything's so individual in each pregnancy.


----------



## Deeplydippy

Hi all im just over 7 weeks and this is baby number 6...i will be 37 when i deliver...i have never felt so bad, i sleep most of the day feel sick constantly and ache all over, i feel like ive turned into a monster i snap at everything and when im not snapping im crying.

I booked for a private scan for tomoz as im so anxious, i had a awful pregnancy with baby no 4 and he arrived 9 weeks early, none of my pregnacies have been straight forward.

Glad im not the only one that feels rubbish and to top it of my jeans no longer fit :((


----------



## fluffyblue

I found it much harder with my 3rd (I was 39 when I had him) it was 11 years after my middle one, I find it harder now hes so active, I cant remember either of my other two being this hard work !


----------



## TaraMum

Well ladies, I have another 2 weeks left (being induced at 37 weeks) and I'm sad to say I *still* feel abysmal! Just been diagnosed with supraventricular tachycardia as well which is making me even more exhausted than before. I'm looking forward to meeting my baby more than ever before!


----------



## duckytwins

I just turned 35 and had a twin pregnancy 7 years ago. This one seems MUCH harder! I'm definitely in more pain this time around. I have to say I'm glad I'm pg with twins this time. I'd be a total wreck.


----------



## Violinpiano

Hi ladies!
Im 37 & im almost 15 weeks pregnant with twins. This is my 4th pregnancy.
Im very tired but not so bad if i stick to protein. As soon as i eat any kind of carb i wanna sleep! Its strange. They say to conceive twins naturally its good to stock up on protein & its all iv eaten for the last few years.(not that we were ttc it was a huge surprise! Carbs just make me blotted).
My first was 10years ago & i do find this time around im soo not concerned with my figure (or loss of it). I just feel so blessed as im sure we all do, to have the chance to be pregnant & a new mummy again so i really don't mind that i already look like a small beached whale!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Livsmom

I am 40(posted on this thread earlier in my pregnancy), this is my 4th and I am glad to annouce I have 6 weeks left! Still praying I survive! The hormones are killing me. I swing from so mad I am spitting to crying over nothing. I am totally exhausted. I have low potassium so wondering how much this is adding to my misery. I have no appetite and still nauseous! Have a 2 year old so don't get a ton of rest, and I go to school full time. I have 3 weeks left of school and then hopefully can be lazy til I deliver. Need to rest up for delivery actually! We will make it ladies. But I am 100% convinced age has made me a gazillion times more miserable this pregnancy!


----------



## Bats11

Im 38 now but was 37 when I was pregnant with my third, the only negative experience I had with this pregnancy was feeling much more tired, but it was the BEST labour!!


----------



## Livsmom

Bats11 said:


> Im 38 now but was 37 when I was pregnant with my third, the only negative experience I had with this pregnancy was feeling much more tired, but it was the BEST labour!!

Well then here's hoping she pops out unassisted at 37 weeks:)


----------



## Bats11

Livsmom said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Im 38 now but was 37 when I was pregnant with my third, the only negative experience I had with this pregnancy was feeling much more tired, but it was the BEST labour!!
> 
> Well then here's hoping she pops out unassisted at 37 weeks:)Click to expand...

I hope so to :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

I'd love to go at 37 weeks!


----------

